# USASOC - Breaking the Stigma



## RackMaster (Apr 8, 2013)

This video was originally posted by Ravage in the SOF Photos thread but I felt it deserved it's own discussion here.  It is an excellent video and hopefully will help at least one more warrior seek help.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 8, 2013)

> *Breaking the Stigma of Behavioral Healthcare*
> 
> By Lt. Col. Paul Dean and Lt. Col. Jeffrey McNeil
> Originally published in the April-June 2012 edition of Special Warfare
> ...


----------

